# Waxed florist tissue for wrapping soap?



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 18, 2019)

Has anyone used waxed florist tissue for wrapping soap?  I guess regular tissue paper can be problematic because it can bleed on the soap. This kind of tissue is used for flower bouquets.  I found some posts, but they’re mostly older:

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/soap-stamp.32582/#post-309152
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/wrapping-soap-in-papaer.6008/#post-49714
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/wrapping-cp-in-tissue-paper.8587/#post-74332


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 18, 2019)

I know what you mean, and I would think it would work fine. I've used waxed "deli paper" to wrap soap on occasion. That is a lightweight waxed paper used to wrap sandwiches. I think it's somewhat similar to florist's tissue. Based on my experience with the deli paper, I think I'd avoid using this type of paper on any soap that might absorb water in humid weather -- solsiefe (sp?) or salt soap would be examples.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 18, 2019)

@DeeAnna waxed deli paper is a great idea, too.  I may be able to get that at COSTCO, if I ever get there.  What do you use to wrap salty soaps (if you make them)?


----------



## earlene (Aug 18, 2019)

I am not DeeAnna, but I used shrink wrap on my salt soaps after the cure, and they do not absorb water in humid weather while stored in boxes.  Neither have they absorbed water when not in the box, so it seems the air tight shrink wrap works pretty well to keep out the moisture.   FYI, I don't shrink wrap all soap air-tight, but I did the salt soaps.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 18, 2019)

earlene said:


> I am not DeeAnna, but I used shrink wrap on my salt soaps after the cure, and they do not absorb water in humid weather while stored in boxes.  Neither have they absorbed water when not in the box, so it seems the air tight shrink wrap works pretty well to keep out the moisture.   FYI, I don't shrink wrap all soap air-tight, but I did the salt soaps.


Thanks Earlene.  I’m trying to avoid plastic, but it seems like it might be the best route for the salt bars.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 18, 2019)

Earlene's solution is the one I would also use for salt soap -- shrink wrap or some other packaging that creates a relatively impermeable barrier. 

I have a batch of salt bars that are naked in a covered box -- I'm not going to sell them, so I've basically ignored them except to test them from time to time. They've sweated in recent weeks, since the humidity lately has been above 90%, especially at night. Heck, even my regular soaps tend to sweat a little in weather like this, but those salt bars all but drip. Shrink wrap would definitely solve that problem.

I understand your reservations about plastic packaging, but sometimes it makes more sense than the alternatives. I sell my soap in a gift shop and have no control over how the bars are handled. I want to keep my soap as unmarred, clean, and sanitary as possible, but I also want the customer to be able to see the bar. Shrink wrap has been the best solution for me.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 18, 2019)

What about natural cello bags. These are compostable and marine biodegradable. I'm sure there are other places that sell them - this just popped up on a google search.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 18, 2019)

dibbles said:


> What about natural cello bags. These are compostable and marine biodegradable. I'm sure there are other places that sell them - this just popped up on a google search.


Those look perfect for my needs.  Thanks!


----------



## lucycat (Aug 19, 2019)

I use cello from Nashville Wraps.  They sell a lot of different types of sacks so you have to look for the cello.  I like cello but it doesn't stay crisp and neat.   I  use them to wrap as a gift and to package 3 bar sets.  I like the look with a bow.  I wouldn't use them if I were displaying the soap for a long period.  The more often they are picked up or touched the sloppier they look.       

I purchased soap once that was in tissue paper at a farmer's market.  It was pretty but the paper had stuck to the soap.  It was an ugly mess trying to get the paper off the soap.  If you try the waxed paper test to make sure it doesn't stick;  especially after they sit wrapped a while or where the humidity is high.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 19, 2019)

lucycat said:


> I use cello from Nashville Wraps.  They sell a lot of different types of sacks so you have to look for the cello.  I like cello but it doesn't stay crisp and neat.   I  use them to wrap as a gift and to package 3 bar sets.  I like the look with a bow.  I wouldn't use them if I were displaying the soap for a long period.  The more often they are picked up or touched the sloppier they look.
> 
> I purchased soap once that was in tissue paper at a farmer's market.  It was pretty but the paper had stuck to the soap.  It was an ugly mess trying to get the paper off the soap.  If you try the waxed paper test to make sure it doesn't stick;  especially after they sit wrapped a while or where the humidity is high.


Thanks for that tip. Melting wax is definitely in the “things I didn’t think of” category. Since I am not a seller, I’m not looking to make a big investment, but I do want the soaps to be protected and look nice.


----------



## Relle (Aug 19, 2019)

Not sure what you get in the US, but the florist paper here is called Glassine. Use to use it wrapping bouquets, comes in different colours.
https://www.koch.com.au/buy/white-glassine-paper-26gsm-54x76cm-pack-500/w6703wh


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 19, 2019)

Relle said:


> Not sure what you get in the US, but the florist paper here is called Glassine. Use to use it wrapping bouquets, comes in different colours.
> https://www.koch.com.au/buy/white-glassine-paper-26gsm-54x76cm-pack-500/w6703wh


It’s a moisture and grease resistant paper that is made by a special “flattening” process and without wax.  Sounds good!

https://www.jbmpackaging.com/products/premium-packets/glassine/
https://www.uline.com/BL_5507/Glassine-Bags


----------

